# Help me name my Vizsla!



## TCUJeff (Jul 24, 2013)

First post on the forum! I have a female V on the way, due date set for August 8th-ish. I have a few ideas for names and would like to hear what y'all think. The pup is being born in Dallas, and I live in Texas so I want to keep it a fairly southern sounding name. Also, I like unisex names. Feel free to vote on the ones I have narrowed it down to or suggest your own! Thanks!

The list so far:

Millie
Casey
Ruby
Riley
Reagan
Leddy


----------



## TCUJeff (Jul 24, 2013)

First post on the forum! I have a female V on the way, due date set for August 8th-ish. I have a few ideas for names and would like to hear what y'all think. The pup is being born in Dallas, and I live in Texas so I want to keep it a fairly southern sounding name. Also, I like unisex names. Feel free to vote on the ones I have narrowed it down to or suggest your own! Thanks!

The list so far:

Millie
Casey
Ruby
Riley
Reagan
Leddy


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

You should narrow it down to 3. See if one sticks. but I would wait until you see her first. They definitely all have their own personalities and good looks.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good names. A strong name for a strong pup and a gentle name for the timid one. Which one you get can be determined by the below test. 49 days is the best!


Good luck - RBD

__________________________________________________________________

WHAT IS PUPPY TESTING?

Some of the tests we use were developed as long ago as the l930’s for dogs bred to become Guide Dogs. Then in the 1950’s, studies on puppies were done to determine how quickly they learned. These studies were actually done to identify children’s learning stages. 

Top Dog Tips: The ideal age to test the puppy is at 49 days of age when the puppy is neurologically complete and it has the brain of an adult dog. With each passing day after the 49th day the responses will be tainted by prior learning. 

Later on in the early 60’s more tests were developed to determine if pups could be tested for dominance and submission. These tests determined that it was indeed possible to predict future behavioral traits of adult dogs by testing puppies at 49 days of age. Testing before or after that age, effected the accuracy of the test, depending on the time before or after the 49th day. 

We took these tests, added some of our own, and put together what is now known as the Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test, or PAT. PAT uses a scoring system from 1-6 and consists of ten tests. The tests are done consecutively and in the order listed. Each test is scored separately, and interpreted on its own merits. The scores are not averaged, and there are no winners or losers. The entire purpose is to select the right puppy for the right home. 

The tests are as follows: 

1. Social Attraction - degree of social attraction to people, confidence or dependence. 
2. Following - willingness to follow a person. 
3. Restraint - degree of dominant or submissive tendency, and ease of handling in difficult situations.
4. Social Dominance - degree of acceptance of social dominance by a person. 
5. Elevation - degree of accepting dominance while in a position of no control, such as at the veterinarian or groomer. 
6. Retrieving - degree of willingness to do something for you. Together with Social Attraction and Following a key indicator for ease or difficulty in training.
7. Touch Sensitivity - degree of sensitivity to touch and a key indicator to the type of training equipment required.
8. Sound Sensitivity - degree of sensitivity to sound, such as loud noises or thunderstorms. 
9. Sight Sensitivity - degree of response to a moving object, such as chasing bicycles, children or squirrels.
10. Stability - degree of startle response to a strange object. 

During the testing make a note of the heart rate of the pup, which is an indication of how it deals with stress, as well as its energy level. Puppies come with high, medium or low energy levels. You have to decide for yourself, which suits your life style. Dogs with high energy levels need a great deal of exercise, and will get into mischief if this energy is not channeled into the right direction.

Finally, look at the overall structure of the puppy. You see what you get at 49 days age. If the pup has strong and straight front and back legs, with all four feet pointing in the same direction, it will grow up that way, provided you give it the proper diet and environment in which to grow. If you notice something out of the ordinary at this age, it will stay with puppy for the rest of its life. He will not grow out of it"

http://www.volhard.com/pages/pat.php


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

How about Perry, y'all seem to like him!


----------



## VelcroV (Apr 25, 2013)

I like Ruby


----------



## Midnightrun (May 26, 2013)

My vizsla is named Casey so I'm partial to the name  I like Reagan also.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what about Scarlett for a southern belle? fits in with the red too ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ps...I've merged the two threads TCUJeff, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma's mom is named Scarlettt O'Hara. So I would say Scarlett.


----------



## Our Vizsla (Jul 26, 2013)

I know you said that you like Unisex names but I love the name Reba. She is southern, as country as you can get and goes with the red as well  Good Luck!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Reba was on my list for potential names. Also, Claret (red wine) and BellaStar (female gunslinger in the day).


----------

